
Google launches “Shielded VMs” to protect cloud VMs from rootkits, data theft - shrumm
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/07/google-launches-shielded-vms-to-protect-cloud-servers-from-rootkits-data-theft/
======
bigiain
So now I can tell my boss "Oh, we're using Google's budget non-secure VMs -
which are vulnerable to rootkits and data-theft."

